# Lack of tip



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


Suggestion. 
Keep your expectations low.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


dont offer to shake hands it's like the kiss of death. If you put out your hand out do it like a bellhop. Then if they dont fill it shake your head in disgust...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


If you expect tips from rideshare passengers you're in for some disappointment. That's why I stopped bothering with loading/unloading crap and going that "Extra mile".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When T. Kalanick launched UberX, he made a big fuss about how the customer should not tip. Despite Uber's implementing tipping on UberX, the culture of "no tip", started by T. Kalanick, has persisted.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


You lifted a bag 3 feet in the air and expected to make $150/hr doing it??

Driving to a pass in 4 or 40 minutes... so what? They can cancel and look for a closer ride.

Are people really this ignorant of how people who take the cheapest form of ride think??


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

It's drivers like you that destroy the market for the rest of us. Who told you to do all that? Drivers like you and those who give water, candies etc... make it worse for EVERYONE. Stop doing that crap!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


Nothing.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Suggestion. Keep your expectations low.


For sure (especially with Uber). Here's a sample from the past two days. All but the $5.44 trip were rides to or from the Denver airport (and I almost always hop out to load/unload bags). The $75.33 ride was a single rider on his way to Texas to get married. He was shocked when I mentioned that probably less than than 50% of riders tip (and was nice enough to add a $20 tip to his own ride).











Pax Collector said:


> That's why I stopped bothering with loading/unloading crap and going that "Extra mile".


I can't seem to get away with that on Lyft. Here's what happens when I don't.















I'm sure both of the above trips were riders going to Union Station to take the train to DIA rather than have me drive them all the way. Once I hit arrive and see Union Station as the destination, I power open my liftgate and don't get out of my car (unless I have to adjust one or both of my 3rd row seats). Those riders always get one star.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

RioRoja said:


> I can't seem to get away with that on Lyft. Here's what happens when I don't.


You still have a high rating. A few entitled brats rating low here and there isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You still have a high rating. A few entitled brats rating low here and there isn't going to hurt you.


That's because I almost always hop out and help with bags. If I didn't - at least based on my limited sample of occasions when I don't - I'm assuming my Lyft rating would plummet (especially since most of my rides are to or from DIA). My primary motivation to help load and unload bags is to a) stretch, and b) get it done and done right.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When T. Kalanick launched UberX, he made a big fuss about how the customer should not tip. Despite Uber's implementing tipping on UberX, the culture of "no tip", started by T. Kalanick, has persisted.


...which wasn't a big deal then because the driver was often getting about $1.50 per mile. Now however drivers are getting as little as 54 cents a mile (Orlando) and because of that jerk the passengers tip less than ever.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


sorry to break it to you, your extra assistance may be better appreciated driving lux or black. (overall fare reflects the difference in service) but if you are driving uberX, good luck. The service industry is definatly reliant on tips. But you can't go in stero-typing your passengers with tip expectations. Some of my best tips have come from the least likely passengers. i.e. ethnic minority low end service workers.

The big tipping guy in the suit with the corporate expense account isn't booking uberX.

And, the next time you grab a coffee or meal and chuckle at the thought of a tip jar on the counter. Realize the person waiting on you just greeted you, smiled, said hello, took your order, took your payment and delivered your order to you wrapped nicely on a tray. They may have even exceeded the most basic of job expectations, but do you always leave a tip?

Let me put it another way. When I grab a coffee at starbucks, ($3.50) my change usually goes in the tip jar. When I get a coffee at 7-11($1) there is no tip, I just wanted a cheap coffee.

moral- working for the 7-11 of ubers (uberX) is usually only going to give you people that want cheap coffee, or in this case a cheap ride and are less likely to tip regardless of their attire.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When T. Kalanick launched UberX, he made a big fuss about how the customer should not tip. Despite Uber's implementing tipping on UberX, the culture of "no tip", started by T. Kalanick, has persisted.


This. That's pretty much it. Pax simply feel no expectation or requirement to tip R/S drivers. Heck, in the beginning NOT having to tip was billed as an advantage over taking a taxi! I too have tried to be super attentive, helpful, hop out and help with the bags, be chatty, friendly, offer tourist tips, etc. to hustle for a tip with virtually no change in the percentage of people who tip me. Still about 10%. So everyone gets the minimum now. Safe, efficient, comfortable transportation from point A to point B. I'll hop out to help only if if it looks like they might scratch my bumper with their bag. Or if I've already got some junk back there I forgot to take out. Or for older folks who look they honestly could use the help. But lower your expectations about expecting a tip. You;re not getting many now matter what you do, until the culture changes and people feel like it's expected.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


You'll never be able to figure it out. It's disappointing, but you're driving them..not trying to see if they have the characteristics to be dating material.. I don't shake hands and kiss them goodbye lol. But I do load and unload bags. I have a pretty good airport tip percentage. I think that percentage would be far lower if I just sat in my car and offered no help. So it's worth the effort imo. And you're getting some exercise as well.



Nick781 said:


> It's drivers like you that destroy the market for the rest of us. Who told you to do all that? Drivers like you and those who give water, candies etc... make it worse for EVERYONE. Stop doing that crap!


Agree about turning your car into a vending machine.
But nobody is destroying the market by simply helping airport pax with their bags.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> If you expect tips from rideshare passengers you're in for some disappointment. That's why I stopped bothering with loading/unloading crap and going that "Extra mile".


Dude go that extra mile... Make it a LONGHAUL!!!!


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

I'm a noob but I did 10 deliveries the other day and 5 of them tipped me ranging from $1.04 to $5. It was in the Los Angeles area. Going off topic a little bit here but I always get pinged for another trip while on a delivery. I declined those because like I said I'm a noob and worry that if I accept those trips while already on a delivery, I will be late delivering the food. Any advice on how to handle this situation?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

nightshaadow said:


> I'm a noob but I did 10 deliveries the other day and 5 of them tipped me ranging from $1.04 to $5. It was in the Los Angeles area. Going off topic a little bit here but I always get pinged for another trip while on a delivery. I declined those because like I said I'm a noob and worry that if I accept those trips while already on a delivery, I will be late delivering the food. Any advice on how to handle this situation?


Check out the UberEats subforum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/UberEATS/


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The tip rate is significantly reduced recently. However my rating is significantly going up. 
I don’t understand what’s going on, but this is pretty much my recent experience .... I don’t drive much though


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


Because their hands are busy with baggage. When they try to get an another ride, they will open the app again and they will see to rate you and they would probably give you a tip at that time. 
I had one customer gave me $3 tips after 15 days later in Uber Eats.



nightshaadow said:


> I'm a noob but I did 10 deliveries the other day and 5 of them tipped me ranging from $1.04 to $5. It was in the Los Angeles area. Going off topic a little bit here but I always get pinged for another trip while on a delivery. I declined those because like I said I'm a noob and worry that if I accept those trips while already on a delivery, I will be late delivering the food. Any advice on how to handle this situation?


You can accept the request. The app will tell you first to drop off the foods and then will tell you to pick up for another delivery. 
It is a good thing to accept the request because you always need to wait abit in each and every restaurant but accepting requests on delivery could reduce the lost rime on waiting. But you need to be a little smart. You will need to think about how much time you would need to deliver the current one, if you think you would need more time, just don't accept the requests.( or accept the request and you can cancel it . )


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tipping is not necessary, never has been and never will be.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Now that someone has stated the obvious, where do we go from here?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think it’s best to look at the big picture, and ignore all the little pictures. I think most people don’t tip the driver. Some people tip just because they are tippers. And then a smaller group actually people tip based on your service. So then you have to decide if helping all the people with luggage is worth the few tips it will net. THE BIG PICTURE. For me, getting out of the car and getting some exorcise has it’s own benefits. And so does being careful not to scratch my bumper or damage the car, which pax who self load could care less about. I load the luggage for those reasons, and any tips received are just a bonus. 

But I don’t bother looking back to see who tipped. That’s just unnecessary frustration. And whenever someone says they will tip me in the app, I just say “oh, thanks” with a smile, and turn away as fast as possible and move on to the next ride. Put it right out of my mind. Definitely don’t check to see if they tipped. Life is to short to go seeking disappointment. But I do take a look at the end of the day to see what my total tips are. That’s like a bonus from an unknown benefactor. It feels real good.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When T. Kalanick launched UberX, he made a big fuss about how the customer should not tip. Despite Uber's implementing tipping on UberX, the culture of "no tip", started by T. Kalanick, has persisted.


Someone should kidnap kalanick isis style and force him to make a video telling the world to tip your uber drivers. Of course he should be let go, unharmed. In case the nsa is reading this, its a joke. Haha.

There needs to be a viral video to get the message out.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

I get tipped all the time, I'm living the high life


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When T. Kalanick launched UberX, he made a big fuss about how the customer should not tip. Despite Uber's implementing tipping on UberX, the culture of "no tip", started by T. Kalanick, has persisted.


Rates were high enough then to justify no tips. Rate cuts and loss of surge make them a requirement.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If it is a male pax, driver is a female , she will get tip
Female pax and male driver, male driver will get more tips than a female driver 
That is the way human body biology works.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

labloverva said:


> I got a ping to pick up a rider and was there in less than 4 minutes. Well dressed 30's guy, with a large bag which I helped to load. At 3:30 in the afternoon I was sure it was a ride to the airport 15 mile away. Friendly guy, we had many things in common, and he had formally lived here. We got to the airport, I helped get his bag out, shook hands and wished him a safe flight. No tip! What's wrong with these people??


 NO ONE EVER TIPPED ME AT THE AIRPORT WITH UBER BUT ONE FOR 5 DOLLARS CASH. CHEAP BASTARDS TAKE UBER BECAUSE THEY ARE CHEAP SHAME ON THEM. UBER SHOULD INCLUDE AN ADDITIONAL SERVICE CHARGE FOR US DRIVERS. I HATE AIRPORT RIDES.



OldBay said:


> Someone should kidnap kalanick isis style and force him to make a video telling the world to tip your uber drivers. Of course he should be let go, unharmed. In case the nsa is reading this, its a joke. Haha.
> 
> There needs to be a viral video to get the message out.


AGREED ESPECIALLY LONG RIDES AND AIRPORT RIDES WE NEED AN EXTRA CHARGE FOR THAT MISERY


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> NO ONE EVER TIPPED ME AT THE AIRPORT WITH UBER BUT ONE FOR 5 DOLLARS CASH. CHEAP BASTARDS TAKE UBER BECAUSE THEY ARE CHEAP SHAME ON THEM. UBER SHOULD INCLUDE AN ADDITIONAL SERVICE CHARGE FOR US DRIVERS. I HATE AIRPORT RIDES.
> 
> 
> AGREED ESPECIALLY LONG RIDES AND AIRPORT RIDES WE NEED AN EXTRA CHARGE FOR THAT MISERY


Your caps lock button is on... I get tips all the time, often from (what I assume from multiple factors) low wage minority workers. Just be friendly, polite and get people talking about themself.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I was always told to tip and if you didn't have the money (to tip), don't use the service.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

*Male pax in their 30-40s who likes to talk about themselves and shake your hands at the end never tips, no exception. You got to learn to read people better.*


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Most pax’s see it like they buying their ride from u/l platforms. You’re nothing more or less for them then another bus driver. Did you ever tip bus driver?


----------

